
Faked Out - DyslexicAtheist
https://reallifemag.com/faked-out/
======
DyslexicAtheist
I really enjoyed this article in general but there were (imvho) some problems
with the conclusion.

In order for the conclusion to hold (e.g. "we are not doomed"), society would
first needs to change whole industries like legal & forensics.

Courts are outsourcing forensics and judges are relying 100% on "experts".
Because judges are so strapped for time, and usually never have the skills to
verify an experts claims, cases are ruled in favor of whatever the expert
says. e.g. [https://iwpr.net/global-voices/icc-unveil-new-
investigation-...](https://iwpr.net/global-voices/icc-unveil-new-
investigation-strategy)

Exploit tools sold to Law Enforcement via shady companies like HackingTeam &
FinFisher make it easy to hack-back, but also allow the planting evidence.
Question is not only if evidence is authentic, but with infinitely complex
systems, how can we trust the system not to work against us.

It's infinitely complex to proof it does. What we live through is a constant
and incremental power shift from the individual to the system. I highly
recommend Jaques Ellul "La Technique", The Technological Society.

The conclusion for me is that we have already every reason to panic.

2 more links on the problem of courts relying to much on external specialists
specifically in Germany (sorry in German, please google translate yourself)

[https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2013/gutachter103_pa...](https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2013/gutachter103_page-2.html)

[https://www.welt.de/regionales/hamburg/article3165169/Die-
un...](https://www.welt.de/regionales/hamburg/article3165169/Die-unheimliche-
Macht-der-Gutachter.html)

~~~
circlefavshape
"What we live through is a constant and incremental power shift from the
individual to the system"

What power did an individual serf have in 19th century Russia? What power did
an individual Egyptian slave have?

------
bluetomcat
The trouble is, we've created mind-bogglingly complex economic and political
systems which we cannot model quantitatively with our current means. These are
not deterministic systems unless all variables and moving parts are taken into
account.

Objective truths on more abstract topics are therefore replaced with
speculation based on personal bias and experiences. It might be true based on
your experience, but your experience is not representative of the whole
system, it is a product of your location in space and time.

